# Another quality central Florida sewerline....not



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, look like you got your work cut out for nest week.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's some damn fine work right thar....
Why was it clogged anyway....:laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I can't believe that someone would bury that mess............

Wait, yes I can. 

(I always take a shot of the truck before and after I record an inspection.:thumbsup


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

When I first started watching I thought that my colonoscopy had been downloaded to the internet.:blink:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

here is one we replaced tuesday


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

gotta love thin-wall... good for the service plumber I guess.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> gotta love thin-wall... good for the service plumber I guess.


thin wall as in 2729, or 3034? we bury SDR35 3034 to depths of 20' and with proper bedding...zero problems, but have had cell core sched 40 fail repeatedly in an outside/service type situation....sched 40 cell core might be great within a residence wall, or under a basement slab with no more than 2' of cover...but IMO....cell core is garbage.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dayexco said:


> thin wall as in 2729, or 3034? we bury SDR35 3034 to depths of 20' and with proper bedding...zero problems, but have *had cell core sched 40 fail repeatedly in an outside/service type situation*....sched 40 cell core might be great within a residence wall, or under a basement slab with no more than 2' of cover...but IMO....cell core is garbage.


 Ummmm Isn't Foam Core for Non-Pressure Applications Only...

I wonder why it would fail in an outside service application....:blink:


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Ummmm Isn't Foam Core for Non-Pressure Applications Only...
> 
> I wonder why it would fail in an outside service application....:blink:


 we/ve tried using it on installations where the sewer HAS to come in under a finished slab, etc....it's failing at installation. we either compact with a vibe plate or sheepsfoot on our 210 case, cell core pipe no matter how it's bedded, we've had a lot of issues/problems with it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The sewer line in the video is thinwall pvc sewer pipe.
 In davenport, your lucky if they even glued the fittings together. Those houses were all built during the construction boom when anyone who even claimed to be able to unscrew the dauber off of a glue can was hired to be a construction plumber.

I do work for a few property management companies out there and the camera goes down on every stoppage. It’s a guarantee that the line is ether crushed, shattered, or just plan not connected out there on every stoppage call.


----------

